# Local Yarn shops



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

We have just booked a cruise my husband had been waiting for a knee operation and we have not been on holiday for 18 mths so now he has had the operation and is doing really well we decided we both deserved a break ! Anyway we go 29th May so not long to wait and are calling in at Lisbon , Praia da Rocha both in Portugal then Malaga in Spain Tangiers in Morocco then Oporto Portugal and lastly Bilbao Spain. My question is have any of you lovely people been to these places on your travels and found a LYS you can recommend. I would love to bring some wool back as a reminder of our break :roll: Thank you for any input


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have not been to these wonderful places, but wish you a safe and wonderful journey.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

When you get on the ship ask the room attendants or front desk as they get off the ships sometimes too.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Try this website...
www.knitmap.com


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Have a great trip.
We went on a similar cruise a year ago and found a fabulous wool shop in Madeira. Unfortunately I don't know the name. We just came across it by chance.
There are lovely craft shops in most Mediterranean towns, so you should find something.


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been to all those wonderful places with the exception of Tangiers but was not into knitting at that time....going to Ireland this fall and will definitely look up yarn shops..have a safe & wonderful trip.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

take an extra suitcase, sounds like a great trip.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Look at Ravelry, as suggested by another KPre & the site <Knitmap.com> is the site I use when I travel. You can always Google "yarn shops in ?"

Have a great trip.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

marciawm said:


> take an extra suitcase, sounds like a great trip.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ask the cruise line (or the travel agent)for help.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We have been to a couple of the places you mentioned but no local yarn shops to speak of. It is almost as though no one knits in these places. Interesting.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

knitmap.com lists 9 shops in Lisbon. alone.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

There are 5 listed for Bilbao. I would definitely search Knitmap.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

The cruise director should be able to help. Also, attend the shopping presentation on board ship and ask questions at the end. Good luck, would love to be on that cruise myself!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like a fantastic cruise. Is it a Viking cruise? Have a great trip! Don't eat too much.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Susan Marie said:


> Sounds like a fantastic cruise. Is it a Viking cruise? Have a great trip! Don't eat too much.


Its with P&O out of Southampton Always have to be careful how much we eat especially as my dresses for the formal evenings tend to be close fitting all right at the beginning of the cruise! Just have to make sure I do some exercise even if its only walking round the deck a few times :lol:


----------

